

The Biggest Lesson from the Sony Hack? We Need to Replace Email - franzpeterstein
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-sony-hack-proves-we-need-to-replace-email?utm_content=buffer6ca02&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
greenyoda
A corporate e-mail system is very different from personal e-mail. For example,
you can't use a public-key cryptosystem in which only the user of an e-mail
account has the key to that account. Corporate e-mail is the property of the
company, and if an employee resigns, is fired or dies suddenly, the contents
of their e-mail needs to be available so that their successor can carry on
their business functions. (This is true for everyone from a customer service
rep to the CEO.)

Also, e-mails need to be archived for legal reasons. For example, if the
employees of a financial services company moved all their communications from
e-mail to WhatsApp, the SEC would not be pleased at all.

------
EGKW
No we don't. Like
[greenyoda]([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8779346))
says, not for corporate email.

